# Google Chrome



## Argee (3 Sep 2008)

I've been using this new browser for a while now and it's got some nice features. I already test sites in Netscape, Orca, Flock, Firefox 3, Safari, Avant and MSIE, so another one was unlikely to surprise, but it's becoming a favourite now.

Ray.


----------



## wizer (3 Sep 2008)

I like the 'Task Manager' Feature. Other than that, I'm happy with FF3


----------



## Raggy (3 Sep 2008)

I just saw this and wondered what it was like. Let us know how you get on with it Ray, I may even have a go with it myself.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (3 Sep 2008)

I read some review that indicated that it can be hard on CPU resources. Have you seen anything of that Argee?


----------



## Argee (3 Sep 2008)

Dave R":26gkgh4v said:


> I read some review that indicated that it can be hard on CPU resources. Have you seen anything of that Argee?


No evidence of that here, Dave. I like the "one window" concept, plus the very tuneable History options. I'd summarise it as clean and uncluttered. I know it's not been around long, but I think I'll use it rather than Firefox 3, due to issues with clearing history in FF3. More later, no doubt. 

Ray.


----------



## wizer (3 Sep 2008)

Out of interest Ray. Why do you want to clear your internet history? Or rather why regularly?


----------



## Rich (3 Sep 2008)

Nice one Ray, I have just downloaded and am running it as I type, very fast and simple, much obliged to you.

Regards,

Rich. AND it even does a spell check without you asking. :lol:


----------



## Argee (3 Sep 2008)

wizer":32gu1q57 said:


> Why do you want to clear your internet history?


It's a habit I got into when forced to share a computer some years ago, old habits die hard. I set my browsers to "clear history on closing" and all was fine, until the advent of FF3. 

Now, it's just plain _*irritating *_that they can't fix it and - as you might imagine - I don't stay irritated for long! 

Ray.


----------



## wizer (3 Sep 2008)

hehe, I tend to use history instead of bookmarks. I set the history to 360 days.


----------



## matt (3 Sep 2008)

Odd - my FF3 clear history feature works just fine.


----------



## bjm (3 Sep 2008)

Be wary - not all is rosy with Chrome. Hopefully just an oversight?

Brian

EDIT: Now it's been corrected!


----------



## mr (3 Sep 2008)

The fact that you "confirm and warrant to Google that you have all the rights, power and authority necessary to grant the above licence." in the EULA as pointed out in the Reg article suggests that it is rather more than an oversight. 

edit 


Look at section 11.2 of the EULA "You agree that this licence includes a right for Google to make such Content available to other companies, organisations or individuals with whom Google has relationships for the provision of syndicated services and to use such Content in connection with the provision of those services." 

So not only do you handover copyright of anything created with google docs (which I'm sure is what they refer to with the copyright statement rather than what they actually say - terrible wording), but you also grant them the right to sell your data and details to their partner services. 



Cheers Mike


----------



## Lord Nibbo (3 Sep 2008)

Here is what my son has to say...........


I have been playing with Google Chrome throughout most of today (while not fighting fires with C#, SQL Server and K2), and thought it might be worth recording them for posterity.

For those who have been either living under a rock, or have some sort of life, “Google Chrome” is the long rumoured web browser from Google. It has been in development for the last two years, with the first public beta being made available yesterday.


It didn’t dawn on me at first why Google should do what they have done - but after discovering two or three key features of Chrome, everything started to fall into place. It’s worth saying right here and now that Microsoft are probably very worried indeed.

* Google Chrome uses tabs just like any other browser - but it assigns each tab it’s own process internally - meaning that one web page cannot crash the entire browser (or at least that’s the theory). Given the time we invest in content authoring within the browser - GMail, Wordpress, Google Docs - this is a very good thing.

* Google Chrome has an entirely new Javascript engine. The dynamic language that modern websites use is becoming a bottleneck, and the engineers at Google realised this. Websites are slowly becoming bigger and more complex - so having a browser that can run them up to 1000% percent faster means the goalposts have been moved. Sites will start doing more, because the browser can handle it.

* Here’s the kicker. Google Chrome has a menu item called “Create Application Shortcut”. This makes an icon on your desktop specific to the webpage you do it from. The resulting window that launches when you click the icon looks for all the world like a Windows application… except of course it’s Chrome, running a website. Think about it. Sandboxed web sites, that look like applications.

I am impressed with Google Chrome. For a beta, and a first version, it is fantastic. What’s more, the entire browser, rendering engine, and javascript engine are fully open source - so you can see how they did everything and even use elements of it yourself if you really want to. Chrome also has Google Gears built in - meaning supporting web applications continue to work when you disconnect the machine from the internet. Very clever.

I’m sure Steve Ballmer will put out a press statement rubbishing Chrome over the next day or two, and then privately start screaming at the Internet Explorer development managers. It’s not going to be pretty.


----------



## harryc (3 Sep 2008)

I will reserve judgement until there is a version compatible with Mac.


Harry


----------



## Mcluma (4 Sep 2008)

I just think its to much sharing of information.

first google search, and now webbrowser, Just think how much information the are getting hold of you.

Just beware - they have big servers at google :twisted:


----------



## Anonymous (4 Sep 2008)

I must be 'living under a rock or have a life' as this is the first time I've heard of Google Chrome. 

After reading this thread, I think I'll stick with IE/FF and Office and keep my docs and info etc. to myself (though they'd find my 'web history' pretty thin as I have better things to do with my time than 'surf' the web  )


----------



## Shultzy (4 Sep 2008)

Has Google had a change of heart. :lol: :lol:

*Google tweaks Chrome licence text*

Google has rescinded an article of the user agreement for its new browser, Chrome, released on Tuesday.

The initial agreement claimed rights over "any Content which you submit, post or display on or through" the browser.

Google reworded the agreement on Wednesday, leaving those rights in the hands of Chrome's users.


----------



## mr (4 Sep 2008)

Twas just a case of lazy lawyering after all then  

Cheers Mike


----------



## BradNaylor (4 Sep 2008)

harryc":2hf9wgi1 said:


> I will reserve judgement until there is a version compatible with Mac.
> 
> 
> Harry



I will have to reserve judgment until there is a version compatible with Windows 98!


Dan


----------



## Jake (4 Sep 2008)

mr":3pzolg3q said:


> Twas just a case of lazy lawyering after all then
> 
> Cheers Mike



Possibly over zealous one-eyed lawyering - effective clause from a narrow point of view, but a bad wider outcome for the client. It could also be "lazy clienting" by Google. 

More likely still, they thought they would get away with it and that's what they wanted the lawyers to put in there - it's not like they are the world's greatest respecter of intellectual property rights.


----------



## mr (5 Sep 2008)

Jake":3fcdg3vv said:


> Possibly over zealous one-eyed lawyering - effective clause from a narrow point of view, but a bad wider outcome for the client. It could also be "lazy clienting" by Google.



Very possibly, I'm thinking that it's boilerplate, identical to the licensing for the google docs et al etc suggesting that it was just stuck in, in a "this is our standard license" fashion. 

Cheers Mike


----------



## RogerM (5 Sep 2008)

From a practical standpoint I quite like it. My son is a customer solutions engineer for Google and has been using Chrome for months. Definitely very much quicker than IE (try opening the same page in each in different windows), and the fact that one tab crashing doesn't crash all tabs makes it a winner for me.


----------



## Vormulac (5 Sep 2008)

I've been using Chrome this morning and I have to say I like it, the only issue I have is that the 'universal scroll' function of my mouse software doesn't work and I use it a lot for navigating pages, so I will be using FF3 until they fix that. Fair dues, it is only a beta.


----------



## brianhabby (6 Sep 2008)

Just installed Chrome.

Interface looks nice and uncluttered but will have to use it for a while to really make my mind up. Can anyone tell me where the 'Home' button is?

regards

Brian


----------



## Rich (6 Sep 2008)

A little white cross on the very top bar.

Regards,

Rich.


----------



## brianhabby (7 Sep 2008)

Rich":jjebu8h9 said:


> A little white cross on the very top bar.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Rich.



Thanks Rich, but there is no little white cross on my version of Chrome.

regards

Brian


----------



## Argee (7 Sep 2008)

brianhabby":1qtmowuu said:


> Can anyone tell me where the 'Home' button is?


Click on the "Customise and Control" (spanner) icon at the top right. 

Select "Options." 

Click on the "Basics" tab if not already selected. 

In the "Homepage" section, check the box marked "Show Home button on the toolbar." 

Job done. 

The white cross (actually a "+") is the "New Tab" icon, BTW.

Ray.


----------



## brianhabby (7 Sep 2008)

Thanks Ray, that's done the trick.

I always like to click the home page button, it's a quick way of getting back to where I started without having to type in an address.

regards

Brian


----------



## pren (7 Sep 2008)

I downloaded chrome yesterday and was a bit confused by it all. The main thing I didn't like was that there was no drop-down menu for the most recent url's entered. Or have I missed it somewhere? :? 

I didn't like the fact that you had to start entering the web address before it gave suggestions as to what site you're after (I'm a lazy dyslexic).

To be fair; I was in a bit of a grump yesterday so possibl'y didn't give it a fair go :roll: :lol: . I binned chrome after about 5mins of faffing and reverted to the current version. I may give it another go at some point.

Looked nice, tho.  

Bryn 8)


----------



## BradNaylor (8 Sep 2008)

Slightly off-topic but related.

If I do a google search for something and then start exploring a particular website, how do I return straight to the seach results again without having to back-track all the way through the website?

Or am I just a numpty?

Dan


----------



## Vormulac (8 Sep 2008)

Dan, if you click on the 'back' button and hold the button down for a second then you get the list of previous pages displayed, so you can jump straight back that way.


----------



## Argee (8 Sep 2008)

Using <Ctrl>+"H" also gets you the history page. 

Ray.


----------



## TrimTheKing (8 Sep 2008)

Guys

Just so you are aware, and in no way wanting to scaremonger, but I have just blocked all corporate access to Chrome from our network due to our IT Security team identifying a number of significant 'potential' vulnerabilities and exploits in it which are currently believed to be being hammered by hackers. It is also being targeted with malware quite heavily too. Info found here http://www.techworld.com/security/news/ ... 3917&email

I'm not suggesting you stop using it, just make sure all your protection and firewalls are up to date, and be careful where you browse to :wink: 

Cheers

Mark

PS Just so you know, I am the UK Network Infrastructure manager for one of the biggest accountancy firms in the world and we have 12k+ employees in the UK alone, so I'm not coming at this from a biased viewpoint, just letting you know what I know. Do with this info as you please.


----------



## brianhabby (8 Sep 2008)

Dan Tovey":1h8rlp8g said:


> Slightly off-topic but related.
> 
> If I do a google search for something and then start exploring a particular website, how do I return straight to the seach results again without having to back-track all the way through the website?
> 
> ...



Hi Dan,

I don't know if this will help, but rather than try to go way back to the search results, try this:

When your search results are displayed, instead of just clicking on the link you want to go to, right click instead, and from the menu that appears, choose 'Open in New Tab' or 'Open in New Window'. That way your search results are always there for you.

This works in IE version 7. I don't know about other browsers though.

regards

Brian


----------



## Jake (8 Sep 2008)

Go back through history. In FF, at least, you can pull down a list of the last 20 or sites from the down-tick next to the back arrow, I think it is very similar in IE, but I'm not in front of it and I'm having a goldfish moment.


----------



## RogerM (9 Sep 2008)

Jake":1f10xa9m said:


> Go back through history. In FF, at least, you can pull down a list of the last 20 or sites from the down-tick next to the back arrow, I think it is very similar in IE, but I'm not in front of it and I'm having a goldfish moment.



If you click on a new tab (+ to the R of the last one in use) you will get a list of all your recently viewed sites.


----------

